

A startup that makes me wish I knew how to code. - humanlever
http://www.seriousbusiness.com/serious-hackers/
*I have no affiliation with this company other than being a fan of one of their FB apps (Friends for Sale) and thinking their About page was funny.
======
run4yourlives
Facebook apps are doomed.

That said, I wish these guys the best of luck. I give them props for this
tidbit alone:

"Serious Business leverages the core competencies of our world renowned team
to create revolutionary new synergies which tap in to blue ocean markets in
the social platform mashup internets. Serious Business will forever redefine
the way we use the web - even the way we see life itself."

------
rms
I think this is a merger of two facebook app companies that had some pretty
active news.yc members. They got a Series A from Lightspeed pretty recently.

------
simplegeek
_30 inch monitors (because we love pixels)_

They should love the font too, it's miserable.

